
The ultimate physical limits of privacy - ca98am79
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2262
======
bcook
Moving to a black hole puts a new spin on "off the grid".

------
pjungwir
> galaxies that are far enough away from us (more than a few tens of billions
> of light-years) will always recede from us faster than the speed of light

Wait, how is that possible??

~~~
leni536
It's not possible in special relativity. However in general relativity the
geometry of space can change dramatically in the function of time and it still
doesn't hurt causality and local Lorentz-invariance.

